# Eure Foren-Highlights 2007



## ZAM (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Community,

das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu und uns interessieren Eure beliebtesten Threads im Forum in diesem Jahr.
Gibt es ein Foren-Spiel, besonders witzigen oder unterhaltsamen Beitrag im Forum - dann schreibt/verlinkt ihn hier. Dabei ist es egal aus welchem Forum er stammt (außer die Support-Foren und Meinunge-Anregungen-Foren). 

Mein Favorit in diesem Jahr ist die Bilder-Schlacht, auch wenn man da hin und wieder mal Bilder löschen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (29. Dezember 2007)

Ganz klar NACHTSCHWÄRMER
Da konnte man sich jeden abend schön unterhalten wenn man langeweile hatte und war immer gute stimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Jacks


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2007)

1st after admin!^^ (edit: na ok 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ich fand in diesem jahr (wenigstens letztens,wer kann sih noch an januar errinern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
1. Der nachtschwärmerthread
2. anspieliungen auf filme/bücher usw in wow
3. der sigbewertungs-thread,hat mich zu meiner sig veranlasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (29. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> 1st after admin!^^


Nein ich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (29. Dezember 2007)

Zu den Foren-Highlights gehörten für mich einmal dieser Thread, da ich es einfach spannd fand wie viele Ex-WoW´ler HDRO finden und ob es sich für sie gelohnt hat (also ob sie bei HDRO bleiben) und dieser da mich das schon lange intressierte und ich hier die Chance dazu sah und sie ergriff - mit Erfolg zum Glück.
Ein Highlight was mir noch als letztes einfällt ist Die Geschichte "Ein Leben" wirklich super geschrieben etc.

PS:Ich weiß 2 der Highlights sind auf meinem eigen Mist gewachsen dies könnt ihr ruhig unkommentiert lassen oder einfach ok finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2007)

The schrieb:


> dieser


edit: hast ja doch noch verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwax (29. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu und uns interessieren Eure beliebtesten Threads im Forum in diesem Jahr.



Ich bin ja noch nicht so lange dabei, bin aber allgemein sehr zufrieden mit dem Forum. Auch wenn man meint das es hier und da Themen und Beiträge gibt die nicht sein müssen hab ich mir das größte Wissen doch hier im Forum angeeignet. Besondere Themen hab ich da eigentlich nicht, weil mich nur das Spielbezogene interessiert und alles was sonst eröffnet wird eigentlich weniger. Trotzdem lese ich eigentlich alles im großen und ganzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für das Jahr 2008 kann ich euch nur ermutigen mit eurer Community so weiter zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr seid schon genau richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (31. Dezember 2007)

ganz klar der nachtschwärmer threat

und lurock,weil er immer alles kommentieren muss


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Ganz klar: Nachtschwärmer



kargash schrieb:


> ......
> und lurock,weil er immer alles kommentieren muss


Ich hab dich auch lieb.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (3. Januar 2008)

Signaturenthread

und

Bildär Schlacht


Warum geht das nicht?


----------



## Thront (3. Januar 2008)

der thread



WOW und ESports!? *rofl*




war absolut genial.


----------



## se_BASTET (3. Januar 2008)

die bilderschlacht ist schon cool, obwohls da einige wiederholungen gibt..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich fand morulc rpg war der thread der mir am meisten gebracht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber alle anderen waren nätürlich auch sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lg


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Januar 2008)

Egal ob Bilderschlacht,Was hört ihr gerade oder "Der längste Thread" war das Jahr 2007 in diesem Forum nicht einfach ein Highlight?


----------



## Huntara (3. Januar 2008)

Die beliebteste Signatur fand ich am besten. So hat sich irgendwie doch jeder
mal Mühe gegeben und ein bisschen seine Sig verschönert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Succubie (6. Januar 2008)

mein persöhliches foren-highlight 2007 war die "Bilderschlacht", und ist es jetzt immer noch. da poste ich immer wieder gerne was rein um das weiter zu führen. fänds schade wenn dieser thread einfach gestopt würde.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (6. Januar 2008)

Meine Highlight war   (Kuck auf die Goldkette)    ( massiv )

 (KOLLEGAH ft. Slick One & Tarek - Ein Junge weint hier nicht)  


        ohhhh jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Masterpurzel (1. Februar 2008)

Nachschwärmer natürlich, was sonst xD


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

Bilderschlacht > Nachtwschwärmer > Der Wer kennt das game ausser zam .. ;D thread .. > diese Wie soll ich skillen texte -.-


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

> *Meinunge*-Anregungen-Foren



Zam, lerne bitte Deutsch.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Zam, lern bitte deutsch.


_ZAM, lern*'* (lern*e*) bitte *D*eutsch_ muss es heißen. Und du willst mir nicht allen Ernstes erzählen, dass du den Thread nach drei Monaten, nur für diesen Kommentar ausgebuddelt hast?

Wenn man keine Ahnung.... (Dieter Nuhr Fans wissen wie es komplett lautet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2008)

wie lange wird dieser thread eigtl noch sticky bleiben? das jahr 2007 is schon lange vorbei, die letzte antwort zumt thema is auch schon nich mehr ganz frisch...


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wie lange wird dieser thread eigtl noch sticky bleiben? das jahr 2007 is schon lange vorbei, die letzte antwort zumt thema is auch schon nich mehr ganz frisch...


ich denke mal bis wir das jahr 2009 feiern dürfen,dann wird hier alles gelöscht und der threadname in "Eure forenhighlights 2008" unbenannt xD


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich denke mal bis wir das jahr 2009 feiern dürfen,dann wird hier alles gelöscht und der threadname in "Eure forenhighlights 2008" unbenannt xD


hrhr das würde noch nichma auffallen so allgemein wie zam seinen eröffnungspost gehalten hat. dieses alte schlitzohr!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badwitch22 (22. Mai 2008)

also für mich sind die besten threads meine eigenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Eigenlob stinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggles (7. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu und uns interessieren Eure beliebtesten Threads im Forum in diesem Jahr.
> Gibt es ein Foren-Spiel, besonders witzigen oder unterhaltsamen Beitrag im Forum - dann schreibt/verlinkt ihn hier. Dabei ist es egal aus welchem Forum er stammt (außer die Support-Foren und Meinunge-Anregungen-Foren).
> ...



Was für ein sinnloser thread!
Wenn moderatoren nichts zu tun haben, so müssen sie das nicht die user spüren lassen


----------



## Lurock (7. Juni 2008)

Biggles schrieb:


> Was für ein sinnloser thread!
> Wenn moderatoren nichts zu tun haben, so müssen sie das nicht die user spüren lassen


Wer hat dir denn in den Kaffee geschissen?
Du musst uns nicht zeigen wie toll und erwachsen du bist!
Ich wüsste nicht, was an dem Thread hier störend sein soll.
Und ich glaube kaum, dass der Thread hier aus Langweile
entstanden ist, denn das buffedTeam arbeitet ca. 24/7.


----------



## Badwitch22 (4. Juli 2008)

ach was eigenlob stinkt doch nich ! ätsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupercal (7. September 2008)

Nur der Unbeholfene fragt; nur der Narr fragt nach


----------



## ego1899 (29. September 2008)

is doch vollkommen egalman kann das thema doch einfach weiter führen...

also mein persönliches highlight 2008 bis jetzt is das hier... (ein gesammtes thema eigentlich aber insbesondere die antwort von Lurock is genial :-D )

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63839


----------



## riesentrolli (29. September 2008)

eigtl gehts hier um die highlights 200*7* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (30. September 2008)

Lies mal trolli... sie schreib was won *weiterführen* :*


----------



## ego1899 (30. September 2008)

genaaaauuu :> 

ich denke mal das man sich das auch gedacht hat sonst wär er doch schon gelöscht worden... eine umbenennung wäre vielleicht nich schlecht wenn das hier ein mod liest...

man kann die jahresbegrenzung eigentlich weglassen (für die nächsten jahre ^^ ) da hier sowieso kaum einer was reinschreibt...


----------



## riesentrolli (30. September 2008)

kann ich ahnen dass das so gemeint is?^^


----------

